# Antihunting information site



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*When they make claims --- questions those claims and debunk with facts*

At a subsequent link to the one posted above -- the following appears pertaining to hunting related injuries and deaths.

_A coroner has recorded a verdict of accidental death on a man who fell from his horse during a stag hunt. _

I guess this is supposed to suggest that people only fall from horses while hunting.

_According to the International Hunter Education Association, hunters accidentally shoot more than 1,000 people in the United States and Canada every year_

Here is the link to the International Hunter Education Association web page for incidents. Hmmm I wonder if the numbers match ? 

http://www.ihea.com/docs/Incident_Reports1

_Car-deer crashes rise during hunting season_

Not withstanding that deer activity and movement associated with the rut is the primary reason for increases in deer/vehicle collisions -- The following page may take time to load. Note the times of day that most collissions occur.

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/wildlife/deercollision99_01.htm

Since they are trying to associate animal/vehicle collissions with hunting --- I'm also adding a link similar to the one above about moose/vehicle incidents in Maine.

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/wildlife/moosecollision99_01.htm

The following should be noted

1) Moose hunting season is in October

2) If at the above link on Moose collisions, you were to draw 2 lines -- (A) from Bangor to the left of the page and (b) from Bangor to the bottom of the page -- There is no moose hunting below line (A) and left of line (B).


----------

